# sneezing?



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

I have noticed, especially the last few days, that when Lola is preening herself, she will do a bout of sneezing. Then she will go back to preening and do another bout of sneezes. Is this common or should I be concerned. Maybe it means she is do for another bath? She looks very healthy but was a bit moody yesterday. Today she was much more friendly.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

*Is it normal for a cockatiel to sneeze?*
Yes, as long as there isn't any redness, swelling or discharge coming around the nares (nostrils) or eyes. Birds sneeze for the same reason that humans do. It clears their nasal passage of dust and other foreign materials. If you bird is sneezing all day long, then your bird may be getting a respiratory infection and should be seen by an avian vet.

*Misting/Bathing:*
Giving your bird the opportunity to bathe is important. Frequent bathing serves several purposes. It helps to prevent your bird from getting dry skin. It helps to soften the keratin coating on new feathers so it sheds more quickly. Regular bathing helps to keep your bird's feathers looking bright and clean. Bathing will also cut down on the amount of feather dust on your bird and inside and around the cage as well. Feather dust is caused by 2 things. The powder that coats feathers to make a them waterproof and the gradual disintegration of the very tiny powder down feathers that are closest to a bird's body. Cockatiels produce more feather dust than other species of birds. Controlling feather dust is important so your bird does not breath in organic dust which can make your bird sick.

Birds should be allowed to bath as often as they want. Some birds love water and they want a daily bath. Others will barely tolerate a few mist baths each week. Baths should always take place in the morning so a bird has plenty of time to dry off completely before going to sleep at night. Windows should be closed so your bird doesn't get chilled from a draft. After bathing, allow your bird's feathers to dry out naturally and avoid using a blow dryer. Let your bird preen his/her feathers. While preening, your bird will get water on his/her beak and use that water to apply moisture to other feathers that are still dry. Even though some birds enjoy blow drying, the air defeats the purpose of bathing and it can dry out your bird's skin. My avian vet discourages the use of a blow dryer, although many people do use them. If your bird gets soaking wet, you can gently dry off some of the excess water with a soft cloth towel.


----------



## JC-mom (Nov 26, 2008)

If other symptoms such as Solace described would happen to develop soon, it would probably be best not to get Lola wet... but from your description, since it's been a few days already and she still appears healthy, hopefully Lola is just reacting to the "preening dust" and not coming down with an infection. Does she sneeze only when or after preening? Let us know how she's doing, and if the situation gets better after Lola has a bath (if you decide to go ahead and give her one right away).

On a side note, I was "initiated" today by a sneeze from Chuckie - he was on my shoulder and as I was facing him and talking to him, he suddenly had a "very productive" (wet!) sneeze. My face, of course, happened to be its FULL recipient, ha. (YUCK!) >.<


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks, Solace and JC-mom! I think she only sneezing when she is preening so I'll try to bath and see if that cuts down on the episodes. It's a rapid 3 or 4 sneezes at a time. I only give her a bath right now about once a week. We also burn wood heat which tends to have a drying affect so maybe that is making it worse for her. I'll let you know if anything changes. Thanks!


----------



## colorado4bjh (Dec 2, 2008)

When I took my babies to the avian for their first time the couldn't stress enough that they should get a bath at least every other day. Now keep in mind that I live in Denver, Colorado and the air here can be especially dry but you get the idea. Good luck with your baby!


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

She's getting a bath today


----------

